# really bad news



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I do not have enough CHRISTmas presents under the tree.
SO please send me some cars ASAP
it ok if the arrive after CHRISTmas

Thanks:wave:


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

slotking said:


> I do not have enough CHRISTmas presents under the tree.
> SO please send me some cars ASAP
> it ok if the arrive after CHRISTmas
> 
> Thanks:wave:


 I'm having the same trouble this year :freak:
Maybe you should send me yours then I'd be happy. :hat::hat::thumbsup:

gt40 :thumbsup:


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

That's funny right there!

Merry Christmas Gentlemen! I'll send a note to Santa to help you guys out. :thumbsup:

Tom


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

Meery Slotmas All


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I hope everyone has a merry CHRISTmas:wave:


----------



## Punisher2009 (Oct 21, 2015)

Merry Christmas to all!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Here is a present for you

http://www.xp77.com/ho/scc1.htm


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

Thanks

been a long time since I read it


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

vaBcHRog said:


> Here is a present for you
> 
> http://www.xp77.com/ho/scc1.htm


Very good Sir! Thank you for the reading.

Tom


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

A Slot Car Carol was well written and true to form.
let us hope more see it and take it to heart.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I did get a few things one of which I will make a new video for the video library.
I knew stuff for years but kind of ignored it.

so I broke down and got a new tool from RTHO.

plus got some money and purchased the new stock VIPER.
we run SS inlines, but I basically run ceramic while others run the light poly mags. I hang in there with 2nd or 3rd place finishes but once in a while I want to run the poly car to compete a little better


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

slotking said:


> I did get a few things one of which I will make a new video for the video library.
> I knew stuff for years but kind of ignored it.
> 
> so I broke down and got a new tool from RTHO.
> ...


GLAD "Santa" was GOOD 2 U !!! :thumbsup:

Bubba :wave:


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

king
Sounds like you did better then me I got a C note and I'm going to put it all into my
HO Habit,
How's the Viper running do you like it or not,
I broke a Super G+ chase, yes I admit it no one else did it, I was just sick when I screwed up, if I could had I'd a kick myself in the butt, thinking of buying a Viper now.
Love my G+ Cars everyone of them is fun to drive 

gt40


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

My HOPRA SS Viper is doing really well! I can do as well or better than the poly cars in the middle lanes, but they smoke me on the gutters.
I hope to have the basic unit they sell soon! I hope I can just throw a body on it!! I will most likely play with the tire heights, I like run lower than most people!

The rtho tool is great! I already added a video to the video library


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

king
Thanks on the viper news, the lower you are the faster you'll go right.
I've been meaning to buy a puller and press too.
I will watch your new video too, THOSE VIDEO'S ARE A GREAT TOOL FOR US.
I've learned a lot from them all ready, thanks.

gt40


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> the lower you are the faster you'll go right.


with the stock arm and poly mags, you have to watch the heat.
with ceramic SS cars, I drag the mags
with a poly ss car do not think I can.

driving style also plays a part.
some folks like to coast through the turns
i like to brake(built in car brake, not controller brake) and drive through the turns


----------

